# Lobster Diablo



## CraigC (Feb 19, 2011)

Lobster seems to be a hot topic right now! so here's a little spicy recipe.

Lobster Diablo
With this recipe you can adjust the ingredients to your taste. Although I'm going to give amounts, I really just "eyeball" it. Feel free to adjust away to make it your own. This recipe was originally developed using Florida/Caribbean spiny lobster tails, but I'm sure Maine lobster tails would work fine. 

4 Previously frozen lobster tails, meat removed and shells saved and cut into 1/2" chunks
1 Medium sweet onion, 1/4" dice
1-1/2 cups bell peppers, 1/4" dice. I prefer to use a combo of red, yellow and orange. but you can use all of one or whatever combo you want. No green please.
1 Tbsp minced fresh garlic
1 tsp Colemans dry mustard
1/2 tsp Cayenne (this is a minimum, adjust to your liking)
1/2 stick of unsalted butter
1/4 cup Italian bread crumbs
1/8 cup freshly grated parmesan
Splash of dry white wine, vermouth or dry sherry
salt and pepper to taste

To remove meat from shells, use a pair of cooking shears to cut the membrane on the underside of the tail, along the swimmerette line, on both sides. Do this from open end to the tail fin, then cut the membrane off at the tail fin. From the open end you should be able to slip a finger between the meat and shell to pop the meat out. Set the shells aside as you will be stuffing the diablo mixture into them. Remove "vein" if needed.

Preheat oven to 350 F. Heat a large skillet over medium high heat. Melt 4 Tbsp butter in skillet. Add onion and bell pepper and saute until softened. Add garlic and saute until fragrent. Salt and pepper to taste. Add lobster meat, mustard and cayenne. Saute until lobster meat is opaque. Add bread crumbs and mix into lobster mixture. Add wine. The mixture should be moist, without excess liquid in the pan. If too dry add more wine. If too moist add more bread crumbs. Remove from heat. Using a spoon, stuff mixture into reserved shells and bake on a cookie sheet until golden brown on top. Sprinkle cheese evenly over top. Place back in oven until cheese melts. Serve immediately and enjoy. 

Craig


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2011)

Copied and pasted...frozen lobster, I can do!


----------

